# Food For Dog With Pancreatitis



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

You can read about Jackson's pancreatitis scare: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/98806-pancreatitis-jackson-got-diagnosed.html

For the time being, I am 100% just following my vet's advice. He gave us Purina E/N and that's what I'm going to have him eating to get his stomach back on track. However, I realize this is now a life long issue and I will always have to watch his diet very carefully.

Of course the vet on the phone also told me "stay away from all natural diets and feed high quality kibbles such as IAMS, Eukanuba, Science Diet, etc". So he's basically saying the Purina E/N only needs to be fed until the bag is finished and then I should go to one of those foods *sigh* This is difficult for me.... lol. I can tell he will not discuss any other types of food with me and is totally against anything else.

Obviously, I am going to listen to my vet's advice. I really trust his knowledge and I am going to use what is best for Jackson's tummy. But I am hoping I can maybe get him to agree on at least Natural Balance for the future? They have some pretty low fat and protein content foods.... I can't see how feeding Iams or Eukanuba would be any better than NB at least. But this is just my issue that I will speak to the vet about and possibly contact a few more just to get their opinion. Maybe find a canine nutritionist in the area, and we'll go from there (how do you find these, btw?) For now, he will stay on the Purina E/N. But I simply wanted to know if anyone else had this problem.

He was previously doing fantastic on TOTW Sierra Mountain (25% protein, 15% fat).


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had a few pancreatitis dogs - Don't listen to your vet on nutrition honestly. I'm a vet tech, been through the program, I know what happens in vet tech school and I'm sure it's the same in vet school. Vets and vet techs actually get very little training on nutrition, and what they do get is usually sponsored by Purina, Science Diet, or Proctor and Gamble (Iams/Eukanuba). I'd go with a lower fat food then TOTW, it's an excellent food but a bit rich for pancreatitis prone dogs. Wellness has a good low fat diet that may be worth looking into - But my honest opinion? Once I switched to raw, my dog that was prone to pancreatitis never had another problem.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your input! I am not comfortable enough to feed him raw. I am so glad your girl is doing great on it but it's not something I'd feel well enough feeding him especially now after this incident. 

I am looking at Natural Balance Bison & Sweet Potatoe. Atleast it would eliminate the corn and rice as the main ingredients. Otherwise, it doesn't look all that different to me.

Here is a comparision:
Purina E/N:
Brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, chicken meal, animal fat preserved with mixedtocopherols (form of Vitamin E), coconut oil, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, animal digest, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, sodium bicarbonate, salt, soybean oil, fish oil, zinc proteinate, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, dried colostrum, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, copper proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

Crude Protein (Min) 23.0% Crude Fat (Min) 10.5%

NB Bison (Lean Meat) and Potato:
Sweet Potatoes, Bison, Potato Protein, Pea Protein, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Crude Protein 20.0% minimum Crude Fat 10.0%


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I went to a homeopathic nutritionist to see about other diet options when Gracie had her big crystal issue since my vet would only say "Royal Canin"

Here are some homeopathic nutritionists in/near Maryland. I don't know if any of them are near you, but maybe you could check them out if any are:


HEATHER BOWLES , DVM ABVP CVA 
FEATHERS, SCALES AND TAILS VETERINARY HOSPITAL 
11206 YORK ROAD 
COCKEYSVILLE , MD 21030 
Phone: 410-527-0800 
www.huntvalleyanimalhospital.com


ALEXANDRA BRAY , VMD CVA 
BAYSIDE ANIMAL MEDICAL CENTER 
844 RITCHIE HIGHWAY, SUITE 102 
SEVERNA PARK , MD 21146 
Phone: 410-544-4423 
www.baysideanimal.com


GRACE CALABRESE , DVM MS 
HOLISTIC VETERINARY CARE 
PO BOX 245 
PHOENIX , MD 21131 
Phone: 410-557-6040 

CHRISTINA CHAMBREAU , DVM 
908 COLD BOTTOM RD 
SPARKS , MD 21152 
Phone: 410-771-4968 
www.christinachambreau.com


SARA CHAPMAN , DVM MS VetMFHom 
ANIMAL MEDICAL CENTER OF WATKINS PARK 
60 WATKINS PARK DR 
UPPER MARLBORO , MD 20774 
Phone: 301-249-3030 

WINSOME EU , DVM CVA, CVCH 
COMPASSIONATE VETERINARY HOUSECALLS 
[email protected] 
COLUMBIA , MD 21044 
Phone: 443-812-3314 
www.compassionatehomevet.com


PAMELA GRASSO , DVM CVA 
ASHBURN FARM ANIMAL HOSPITAL 
43330 JUNCTION PLAZA BLVD, #172 
ASHBURN , VA 20147 
Phone: 703-726-8784 
www.ashburnfarmvet.com



MONIQUE MANIET , DVM CVA 
VETERINARY HOLISTIC CARE 
4820 MOORLAND LANE 
BETHESDA , MD 20814 
Phone: 301-656-2882 
www.vhcdoc.com

KITTY RAICHURA , DVM CVA 
Veterinary Holistic Care 
4820 Moorland Lane 
Bethesda , MD 20814 
Phone: 301-656-2882 
www.vhcdoc.com

JENNIFER RAMELMEIER , DVM 
VETERINARY HOLISTIC HOUSECALLS 
11854 LINDEN CHAPEL RD 
CLARKSVILLE , MD 21029 
Phone: 410-531-9213 
www.allholistic-vet.com

FRANCINE RATTNER , VMD 
SOUTH ARUNDEL VETERINARY HOSPITAL 
85 WEST CENTRAL AVE 
EDGEWATER , MD 21037 
Phone: 410-956-2932 
www.southarundelvet.com

ALISON RYAN-KEY , DVM Certified Veterinary 
Everhart Veterinary Hospital 
4005 Ritchie Hwy 
Baltimore , MD 21225 
Phone: 410-355-3131 
http://everhart.com#


SCOTT SANDERSON , DVM CVA 
ANIMAL WELLNESS CENTER 
8827 CENTRE PARK DR, SUITE E 
COLUMBIA , MD 21045 
Phone: 410-992-7087 
www.acuvet.com

JULIA STURM , DVM BS MPA 
WELLSPRING HOLISTIC VETERINARY CARE 
3900 TEN OAKS ROAD 
PO BOX 247 
GLENELG , MD 21737 
Phone: 443-535-0252 
http://wellspringvet.com

CARVEL TIEKERT , DVM BS 
Animal Care Center 
800 Pulaski Highway 
Joppa , MD 21085 
Phone: 676-2525 
www.myanimalcarecenter.com

Esra Yavuz , DVM CVA, CCRT 
Animal Medical Center 
142 B N. Bond Street 
Bel Air , MD 21014 
Phone: 410-420-6555 
www.doctoresra.com


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

If your set on a commercial diet (totally understand - Raw is alot of work and can be scary if you don't now how to balance things!), look at the reduced calorie Natural Balance, I know a couple people with pancreatitis dogs that do well on it. Only 8% fat. I'd also highly recommend talking to a canine nutritionist about diet. Not a vet. I love my vet dearly, I follow her advice in every other area - But when it comes to nutrition, I'd rather listen to a nutritionist that's had alot of specialist training just in nutrition then a vet who's limited nutritional education was paid for by the companies that market veterinary diets! http://www.purelypets.com/articles/pancreatitis.htm Here's a good website about pancreatitis and what you can do to prevent future attacks. Another thing to keep in mind, while a pancreatitis attack does make them more likely to have another, there's 2 forms of pancreatitis. Acute and chronic. You boy sounds like it was an acute attack brought on by to many treats - Much easier to treat and manage then chronic pancreatitis (which is what my girl has). I'm assuming the blood level that was way elevated was Lipase. Very common for it to spike off the charts in acute pancreatitis, is that what the diagnoses was based off of in addition to symptoms? Was a snap test, x-ray, or ultrasound to confirm pancreatitis done? Just curious from a vet tech standpoint, I've seen pancreatitis also way over diagnosed when there's another underlying issue that's being missed. Lipase can come from other sources other places, such as the stomach as well. I no longer work as a vet tech but often work with the vet I take my own dogs to now, and she's actually the one that pointed out to me how over-diagnosed pancreatitis is.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, fantastic! Thank you for all the links. I am going to check them all out.

How is Gracie doing? I do remember reading about her issues.



igmomma said:


> If your set on a commercial diet (totally understand - Raw is alot of work and can be scary if you don't now how to balance things!), look at the reduced calorie Natural Balance, I know a couple people with pancreatitis dogs that do well on it. Only 8% fat. I'd also highly recommend talking to a canine nutritionist about diet. Not a vet. I love my vet dearly, I follow her advice in every other area - But when it comes to nutrition, I'd rather listen to a nutritionist that's had alot of specialist training just in nutrition then a vet who's limited nutritional education was paid for by the companies that market veterinary diets! http://www.purelypets.com/articles/pancreatitis.htm Here's a good website about pancreatitis and what you can do to prevent future attacks. Another thing to keep in mind, while a pancreatitis attack does make them more likely to have another, there's 2 forms of pancreatitis. Acute and chronic. You boy sounds like it was an acute attack brought on by to many treats - Much easier to treat and manage then chronic pancreatitis (which is what my girl has). I'm assuming the blood level that was way elevated was Lipase. Very common for it to spike off the charts in acute pancreatitis, is that what the diagnoses was based off of in addition to symptoms? Was a snap test, x-ray, or ultrasound to confirm pancreatitis done? Just curious from a vet tech standpoint, I've seen pancreatitis also way over diagnosed when there's another underlying issue that's being missed. Lipase can come from other sources other places, such as the stomach as well. I no longer work as a vet tech but often work with the vet I take my own dogs to now, and she's actually the one that pointed out to me how over-diagnosed pancreatitis is.


Thank you so much for your insight! Yes, it was his lipase levels that were really high.

The link seems really helpful, I am going to go read it now.

Yes he had a full CBC (I believe is what it's called) and basically every bloodwork possible. Yep, he had x-rays as well. And a snap test I believe. I'll have to go look at my receipt, I don't have it on me right this second.

I will also look into the NB Reduced Calorie formula too.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Remember the pancreas heals very slowly. Keep feeding tiny frequent meals for longer than you think necessary and when you switch food do it at the speed of a sleepy snail.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

H Jackson's Mom! Igmomma is right on! Desi, my Shih-Poo, had an acute case about a year or two ago. At first, I used the Natural Balance Reduced Calorie food for him. Worked great! A little later, I did switch him to Wellness Core Reduced Fat. That also was fine for him. Now, all my dogs are eating Nature's Variety and Primal premade raw (with a little kibble for treats...I use Halo, Wellness, Natural Balance and Now!). They are all doing fine....even Desi. I'm praying Jackson will be well soon.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where to go about finding a specialist nutritionist?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Does anyone know where to go about finding a specialist nutritionist?


I know that Tufts has a veterinary nutritionist, she helped me years ago when my Molly had PLE and lymphangectasia. If you call Tufts, they should be able to direct you. I believe I paid about $75 6yrs ago for a phone consult.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> H Jackson's Mom! Igmomma is right on! Desi, my Shih-Poo, had an acute case about a year or two ago. At first, I used the Natural Balance Reduced Calorie food for him. Worked great! A little later, I did switch him to Wellness Core Reduced Fat. That also was fine for him. Now, all my dogs are eating Nature's Variety and Primal premade raw (with a little kibble for treats...I use Halo, Wellness, Natural Balance and Now!). They are all doing fine....even Desi. I'm praying Jackson will be well soon.


Thank you! I'm thinking I will make the initial transition with the NB Reduced Calorie. Vet recommended to keep him on the E/N for the next 2-3 weeks and then slowly gradually mix in new food. So glad to hear Desi is doing so well.

Thanks for your great posts and help igmama! 

Btw, they did do a cPL test which came back in normal range! Got those results on Thursday and was very happy.

So I'm still a little unsure about why the lipase was high. The vet told me she does believe it was pancreatitis but now it may be just a sensitive stomach issue, or IBD, etc. I'm still a bit confused about the whole thing.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I think NB reduced calorie would work excellent for Jackson. Sorry to hear about his pancreatitis though!  Poor fella. 

Maybe you could look into feeding premade raw? It was only a little bit more expensive for me to feed to Cadence (and cheaper than Ziwipeak), and he LOVED it. There are so many brands out there now. Cadence used to get Nature's Variety; usually the lamb or beef flavours. 

Just a suggestion if you're not into making the raw food yourself (I don't have the skill to do that either, lol).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

lucidity said:


> I think NB reduced calorie would work excellent for Jackson. Sorry to hear about his pancreatitis though!  Poor fella.
> 
> Maybe you could look into feeding premade raw? It was only a little bit more expensive for me to feed to Cadence (and cheaper than Ziwipeak), and he LOVED it. There are so many brands out there now. Cadence used to get Nature's Variety; usually the lamb or beef flavours.
> 
> Just a suggestion if you're not into making the raw food yourself (I don't have the skill to do that either, lol).


I'm pretty certain most of the pre-made raws would be too high in fat. 

Going to be keeping it under 12% maximum at least to stay safe.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

My 17 yr old border collie had pancreatitis last month. Only change in his diet was I gave all three of my dogs bully sticks one day and I believe he had more than his fair share, bringing about pancreatitis. We gave him fluid injections, and science diet prescription for about a week, then transitioned him back to his usual diet. Everything seems to be going ok now that I monitor how many treats he gets, as my aunt was giving them WAY too many under our noses.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, 17yrs old? That's awesome. Do you mind me asking what you feed them?


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I'm pretty certain most of the pre-made raws would be too high in fat.
> 
> Going to be keeping it under 12% maximum at least to stay safe.


Actually, alot I look at are around 10% fat. Look at Primal. If I feed a pre-made raw, that's usually the brand I go for. I know their lamb diet (which is a very easy-to-digest protein) is a 10% fat, 12% protein. I like raw diets for dogs with gastrointestinal problems, they're easier for the dog to digest and utilize, and I often find they help with a large number of GI problems!

I just looked a their quail - It's even lower in fat! 13% protein, 5% fat! http://www.primalpetfoods.com/product/detail/c/7/id/6


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

igmomma said:


> Actually, alot I look at are around 10% fat. Look at Primal. If I feed a pre-made raw, that's usually the brand I go for. I know their lamb diet (which is a very easy-to-digest protein) is a 10% fat, 12% protein. I like raw diets for dogs with gastrointestinal problems, they're easier for the dog to digest and utilize, and I often find they help with a large number of GI problems!
> 
> I just looked a their quail - It's even lower in fat! 13% protein, 5% fat! http://www.primalpetfoods.com/product/detail/c/7/id/6


Thanks for the info! Is that fat percentage converted to dry matter basis though?

Canned foods always seem low in fat, too, but when converted are much higher.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

How about dehydrated raw foods?

I am pretty sure that when i was talking to the guys from addiction a few months ago their fat levels were under 10%?
http://www.addictionfoods.com/usa/prod_dog_outbackkangaroofeast.php

They also have some interesting novel proteins which Abe went wild for when we tried the samples.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

katielou said:


> How about dehydrated raw foods?
> 
> I am pretty sure that when i was talking to the guys from addiction a few months ago their fat levels were under 10%?
> http://www.addictionfoods.com/usa/prod_dog_outbackkangaroofeast.php
> ...


Funny -- I was JUST looking at the Addiction website. I see they actually have a kangaroo dry food formula that is low in fat.

I'm going to look into the dehydrated raw foods as well and shoot them an e-mail.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ugh the Addiction dehydrated food is really nasty. I bought a bag of the lamb for Cadence and he REFUSED to eat any of it. It smelled really herby, like... a Chinese medicine store. Even the stray animals wouldn't touch it.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Ugh the Addiction dehydrated food is really nasty. I bought a bag of the lamb for Cadence and he REFUSED to eat any of it. It smelled really herby, like... a Chinese medicine store. Even the stray animals wouldn't touch it.


Interesting mine wasn't like that at all and its the only food Abe will touch other than real raw.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually did buy Addiction canned food once and none of the dogs (my dads and Jax) would eat it. But then I realized it was fish-based and he's never liked fish-based foods so I think that was the problem.


I purchased a bag of Castor & Pollux Organix Weight Management for now. I will slowly transition him and see how he does.


----------

